# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Pse planifikimi familjar?!

## blerimii

Viteve te fundit është perhapur me të madhe planifikimi familjar ne shoqerine shqiptare!!!! SOT jo vetem qe numri i femijeve tek nje cift eshte zvogluar ne maksimum  por fatkeqesisht ka edhe nga ata qe vendosin te mos lindin fare.Cfare mendoni cilat jane arsyet qe sot shqiptaret kane kufizuar numrin e lindjeve?

----------


## mia@

Sepse shteti nuk eshte ne gjendje te rrisi,  edukoje e mbaje femijet e tu te shumte. Shumica e familjeve shqiptare nuk e perballojne dot eknomikisht te kene me shume se 2-3 femije. Shqiptaret kane kuptuar qe nuk jetohet  me vetem per te ngrene nje kothere buke, si me pare. Nuk besoj se ka familje shqiptare qe nuk duan fare femije. Do me arsye?

----------


## arbana uk

Kudo ne europ ku ka shqiptar problemi ekonomik nuk eshte arsye per planifikim sepse dihet standardi qe kane shtetet e unionit,ndihmat sociale per femije ipen ekstra nga shteti.Ne Eurpe femrat punojne,bejne karriere thjesht nuk duan qe tere jeta tu shkoje duke lindur femije.E sa per Shqiperin/Kosoven ata qe jane te menqur duhet te mendojne MIRE nese kane mundesi per te lindur nje femije te dyte sepse me standardin qe kan cuditem se si arrijne te mbijetojne!!!

----------

